# Resthaven Wildlife Area



## Sturgeon General (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anyone give me an idea which areas at Resthaven are good for shore fishing. Have never been there, but have been looking at the OHIO.GOV map of the area. Not sure what is going on out there now, but would like to drown some worms soon! The old Blue Hole area when I was a kid!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

No joke, every pond is good with fishing from shore.....the best is more than likely pond 8 considering you can walk around the entire thing and fish....its completely mowed and nice.....all the other ponds arent quite fished as much so you could have better lucky. You may want to pond jump and fish a few here and there and see what one has the best luck for ya! Goodluck!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

used to always get 1 pike out of the lake accross the road every spring .


----------



## Sturgeon General (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Looking to go out in a week or two. Will post my results.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

the best pond or small reservior lmb fishing i have come across. excellent shore access!!! not all the bass are huge, but numbers are awesome...very few trips there with a skunk at the end...talking hundreds of trips

wish i still lived in the area...miss it

only thing is that i havent been there in probably two or three years


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

The worst part about Resthaven is when the Cottonwood's go to seed. It looks like its snowing out there!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

dtigers1984 said:


> The worst part about Resthaven is when the Cottonwood's go to seed. It looks like its snowing out there!


and it seems to last forever


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

i may have conveniently forgot about the cottonwood


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

are there catfish and carp in these ponds?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

carpslayer said:


> are there catfish and carp in these ponds?


The nearby *deerpark petting farm* and paylakes have tons of carp and some catfish. You can even stay overnight and setup tent pretty much wherever you want. There is coin operated pellet machine where the carp gets fed by visitors.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

There is carp and catfish in pond 8....even seen a few albino catfish in pond 8.....and yes the cottonwood is aggrevating! lol


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

last week while i was there at pond 8 everywhere i went i saw catfish


----------

